# VHI reduce benefits on 12 plans from 1st February



## pj111 (27 Jan 2011)

_According to the Health Insurance Authority_*

VHI benefit change 01.02.11*

Vhi is reducing orthopaedic and ophthalmic benefits on the following plans for renewals from 1st February 2011. The benefit paid for hospital charges for participating private hospitals for specified hip, knee and shoulder joint replacement procedures and specified ophthalmic procedures is being reduced from 100% of the cost to 80% of the cost.


 The products with this benefit change on 1st February are:


 Parent & Kids Excess 150
Parent & Kids Excess Plan
Parents & Kids Options Plan
Parent & Kids Plan
One Plan Complete
One Plan Extra
First Plan Select
First Plan Plus Level 1
First Plan Plus Level 2
Family Plan Plus Level 1
Family Plan Plus Level 2
Nurses Plan
[broken link removed]


----------

